# subclinical hypothyroidism



## renaew (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the icd-9 dx code for subclinical hypothyroidism?

Renae, CPC


----------



## BoyceSolutions (Sep 19, 2008)

*non-sensical*

In medicine, a subclinical infection refers to an asymptomatic infection, or an infection that is so mild that the patient doesnt see the doctor for the problem.

im not sure why they chose "subclinical" for hypothyroidism.... hypothyroidism is a fairly serious condition that does require medical intervention. (usually a prescription taken daily for the rest of one's life)

Id turf that back to the provider for clarification.


----------

